# Western Basin Ice



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Today's forcast:
Winds-SW Gust up to 30 mph
Temps-Record temp of close to 70 degrees
And add rain with this and you have a perfect day to do severe damage to
all that western basin ice. !!!!!!!


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I flew back from PIB Sunday. There was a lot of open water. Shouldn't take long! Even saw 3 boats in the south passage!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

This should get the ice moving.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

island troller said:


> Today's forcast:
> Winds-SW Gust up to 30 mph
> Temps-Record temp of close to 70 degrees
> And add rain with this and you have a perfect day to do severe damage to
> all that western basin ice. !!!!!!!


The boat's been ready....just sitting in the garage teasing me every time I go out there. A couple more inches of rain in the forecast as well! GOOD BYE ICE!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Guys are launching from pebble beach since the marinas are still iced in. If you have a small enough aluminum boat you can get out. The point off mouse is loaded with fish.


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

Carpman said:


> Guys are launching from pebble beach since the marinas are still iced in. If you have a small enough aluminum boat you can get out. The point off mouse is loaded with fish.


Hallelujah let’s roll


----------



## BigBourb (Mar 19, 2013)

Hal give me a call if you have a seat


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Just looked at the huron webcam and it looks like there is a whole bunch of floating ice out front.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

It would be nice if we could get a satellite picture in the next couple days


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

BigBourb said:


> Hal give me a call if you have a seat


I have a NEW seat just for you! You're gonna like it....


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

today 2-20 west of river working on a house on the lake it sure was tempting!!!!!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Hal do you have a seat for me too LOL


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I cant wait to get the new rig on the water this spring the damn thing taunts me daily. Waiting on the paperwork so i can get it registered.


----------



## BigBourb (Mar 19, 2013)

ecnadnus said:


> I have a NEW seat just for you! You're gonna like it....



View attachment 255973


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Presidents Day


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

idontknow316 said:


> Presidents Day


From open water to the big ice shoves is one neat picture. Great job on the fish.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

KPI said:


> View attachment 255922
> View attachment 255926
> View attachment 255931
> today 2-20 west of river working on a house on the lake it sure was tempting!!!!!


Nice pictures Kenny, wont be long now, eh!


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone had a look at Catawba or Marblehead ramps to see if we can launch??
Looks like wind might cooperate tomorrow, hoping Huron is not the only option


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

SHUT UP AND FISH said:


> Anyone had a look at Catawba or Marblehead ramps to see if we can launch??
> Looks like wind might cooperate tomorrow, hoping Huron is not the only option


The winds in the morning look good but turning out of the NE later.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

SHUT UP AND FISH said:


> Anyone had a look at Catawba or Marblehead ramps to see if we can launch??
> Looks like wind might cooperate tomorrow, hoping Huron is not the only option


Mazurichs was open yesterday with all open water.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Dec 16, 2014)

dontknowmuch said:


> Mazurichs was open yesterday with all open water.


Thank you sir Marurich's it is 
Time to pull cranks YIPPIE!!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

SHUT UP AND FISH said:


> Thank you sir Marurich's it is
> Time to pull cranks YIPPIE!!!!


I was excited too yesterday seeing that Mazurick was open, then i seen that NE wind forecasted for Saturday. Could be a short day on the water.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes but Mon. looks to be sunny.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Tues and Weds looking good . Can't take both off work . Trying to decide which day works best for life and work schedule


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

What looks best for life ? Your obviously not in a marriage where your wife thinks your not only stupid for sitting on frozen water trying to out smart a fish, but she also thinks your crazy for thinking about how you can get a boat out on those same waters ......Hahahahahahah has

What works best for life..... that’s funny. 

And there are tons of jobs available...I mean come on. Hell with that job if they don’t understand it’s “ice out”. 

Let’s GO FISH !!!!


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yeah I with sandy dog always time for fishing in “LIFE”.....Then again I’m not married and am self employed...


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

*sady


----------

